# MF245 Hydraulic fluid type?



## typx66 (Mar 28, 2012)

I have a 1981 MF245 (not multi power). What type of hydraulic fluid is recommended? As far as I can tell the trans, hydraulics and diff share the same fluid. Am I overlooking anything, or is it a simple drain and fill?
Thanks in advance.


----------

